# Gyn -Opening of phimosed



## Orni (Jun 14, 2011)

Can anyone help me with cpt code for Opening of phimosed clitoral hood? Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Jul 10, 2011)

Phymosis of clitorial hood causes limiting exposure of the glans clitoridis.
It is like a stricture or closure or adhesion of the clitoreal hood, oepening it is like separating the phymosed ends like we do Lysis for vulva adhesions ( unless adefinite destructive procedure was done which will merit for 56501.

Since we do not have a distinctly descriptive code for the clitoris which is apart of the vulva, 
i would go for 56441, as the HCC model risk adjustment could explain us that way from the same family.

ICD-9 wiould be 616.89 and the CPT code for it would be 56441.
now you decide if destrutive procedure _ 56501; if simply separation/ release/ opening/ adhesiolysis done , it could go for 56441.


----------

